

What do Bay Area millenials think of the SF tech scene? - josdewolk
http://www.sfgate.com/default/article/S-F-pricing-out-all-but-the-techie-few-4045203.php

======
nickbarone
Let's bring back the Renaissance-era model of the Art Patron. Instead that
twenty-something pull out a roll of bills to buy a scalped sports ticket...
get them to pull it out to fund the creation of a sculpture, a song, a
painting.

Connect the influx of money and people directly to the creation of the
"cultural contributions [that] attracted those neo-yuppies here in the first
place". This has the advantage of turning those neo-yuppies into participants
in the culture they're here for, rather than just consumers of it.

